#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 戰小說 第七章 超殤【拖好久的5/2 更新 】

## 諾藍

-* 契 子 *-

「嘟嚕嚕啦啦。」我獨自躺在樂園廣場上的水池邊上，嘴裡吃著糖哼著輕鬆的小調，一段由自己腦袋蹦出來的曲調，看著這漫天的星空發呆，享受著夜晚的寧靜。

此時一個身影悄聲靠近，他那巨大的黑影擋住了我看星空的視線，「你好，我是天龍，請問是諾藍嗎？」黑影有禮貌地開口簡單做了自我介紹。

「嗯？有事嗎？」被打斷了看夜空的興致我當然有點不悅，手潑了潑水池裡的水，頭也撇了過去，眼角餘光看到身邊那位叫天龍的龍人手上抱著一疊東西，但是他似乎並沒有因為我的舉動感到沮喪，「請你過目一下。」天龍將手上那疊資料往我這邊遞過來，臉上帶著那天真單純的微笑，看到那微笑也不好意思再裝冷漠，於是乎我坐了起來，接過天龍手上那一疊紙張，由於天色昏暗，我順手點亮了原本放在腳邊的提燈，並拿上來照明以利看清楚紙上的東西，紙上似乎紀載著某些事情，天龍見我正專心看著他所寫的文章後便坐在一旁，靜靜的，我沒去注意天龍在做甚麼。

紙上的內容是這樣的，【在龍族裡，有一個非常有名望的家族 — 法蘭德斯，這個家族歷代以拳法、魔法以及武器精通成名，可謂魔法與體術的融合，但在這新生代的兩位兄弟之中，目前最為被看好的是哥哥仞火．法蘭德斯，仞火所精通的武器為鏢，以小而巧的優勢藏於顯形中，不易被發現是其特質，可在戰鬥中有效利用扭轉劣勢。

然而弟弟天痕，所精通的武器是擊劍，擊劍在龍族是甚少使用的武器，天痕卻將擊劍發揮的淋淋盡致，更是結合了魔法創造出魔擊劍術，但是在大家眼中似乎只看見仞火，哥哥仞火在大家長期的吹捧下姿態也漸漸的高傲了起來，漸漸地仞火也習慣了這種高姿態，更是以傲視的態度在歧視著弟弟天痕，儘管論資質天賦來說天痕確實較高，但畢竟哥哥是家族中長子，大家也只見得眼前好。

在家族中長期受到這樣的心理壓力，使得天痕下定決心要離開家族，於是乎，天痕在自己成年的前一晚帶著簡便行囊逃家了，即便家族的人及父母在身後喊著，但天痕心已決，頭也不回的逃進樹林裡躲避家族的尋找，在天痕心中的父母，也是只看見哥哥，就連這次的成年禮，天痕也是提早與哥哥一同進行，而在典禮上，天痕幾乎被漠視一角，這使得天痕更堅決地想離開家族。

逃進樹林裡的天痕只不過一味地往前跑，在停下來稍作歇息後，天痕發現自己根本分不清東南西北了，更別提自己身在何處位於哪片森林，只知道自己心跳好快好緊張卻也好興奮，因為他終於離開了，離開了他討厭的地方，但是冷靜後又開始擔心了起來，他擔心的不是家族的人來找他，因為他們根本不在乎自己，他擔心的是自己現在該往何處？離家出走，這種一股腦的衝勁讓自己不再畏懼，但是在真正獲得自由後卻發現自己甚麼也沒有，不知該何去何從的天痕就這樣在森林裡迷了路，漫無目的地走，天上的星星就算在美麗，夜晚的涼風儘管涼爽，天痕此時此刻也無心情去體會。

無法像以前那樣的崇仰外面美麗的風景，打開窗戶讓夜風帶走憂愁，因為他現在擁有了這些，這麼多，突然真實的好虛幻，就好像自己在作夢。

也不知過了多久，天痕還是在森林裡繞不出來，就好像迷宮般的森林困住了天痕也困住了他的心…。】

天龍所遞給我的文章到此結束，短短的一篇短篇，在我看完後疑惑的將稿子交還給天龍，只見天龍還是一樣那好天真的表情看著我。

「如何？」天龍在接過稿子後問了我，這讓我不知該如何回答他的如何。

「還不錯，但是出版社不是在那邊嗎？你要找的人應該是在那裏面吧？怎麼會拿給我看？」我一邊說一邊比著那廣場上小小不起眼的印刷廠。

只見天龍並沒有理會我的回話，非常開心的抱著他的原稿這樣走掉了，不過我想他應該只聽到前面的【還不錯】，讓我不解的是，我不是出版社更不是總編輯為何天龍會把這文章讓我看？在想也是沒結果，我躺回水池邊熄掉了提燈的火繼續哼著小調欣賞著我的星空。

但是此時在某個角落，似乎正以不平衡的時間軸行走著。

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

是得沒錯，小弟又來獻醜了，又是好久沒發表新作品來雷大家眼睛了！

首先呢~先感謝天龍，天龍提供了這故事中的短篇，當然小的是有加長更改過，也經過天龍同意。

這次的作品是想讓大家耳目一新，也有可能是冷飯熱炒啦。(小弟不常看小說不知道這種類似的類型有沒有出現過)

先說說這作品，這作品以小說中的故事為主，顧名思義小弟要讓大家一次不只看一種故事！

至於為什麼會發表於這邊呢？

因為這是蒸餃，好吃的蒸餃，至於報名呢，歡迎大家，偶而可能出現名單中沒有的獸的故事，因為小弟會私下聯絡某些人，這些人當然是小驚喜拉~

*另外想加入【戰小說】行列的歡迎報名：*

以下報名條件

故事角色設定

名稱：(可自創，也可選用已發表之小說內的角色，不一定要主角沒關係。)

性格：(請盡量詳細的說明一下，粗略的描述也可以。)

來歷：(請盡量詳細的說明一下，粗略的描述也可以。)

請發一篇短短的【戰小說】入會文章：(字數不限，如果上述兩項已詳細填寫，本欄可空白，*若性格、及來歷兩欄空白或是粗略填寫本欄為必填*。)

另外先提醒一下，不是很完善的設定的話小弟可能會自行添加一些元素，當然不會太誇張。

如故事需求會先詢問一下是否可更改其中某些設定。

在短篇完成後也會將短篇先行給原作者看，但不提供該章節預覽。

另外既然是小說中的小說，那每一篇文章也會有主人，也就是故事內的作者，到時候還要向該作家索取自身的設定。

當然，如果不想親自上陣，也歡迎提供一位""虛擬作家""的設定，畢竟每篇故事都有創作者。

接著另外感謝大家觀看及參予。 ^^

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

感覺有點像是ff衝突的感覺，
是把許多的世界的英雄召喚到一個共同的舞台進行新故事的劇情嗎？
很期待諾藍的主要世界會是怎麼模樣啊……。

----------


## 諾藍

第一章 病人
	【『X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*……』一串串符號數字慢慢地顯現於電腦螢幕，這不是一段對話，但卻是與電腦溝通的唯一語言，螢幕一端的手按下了確認鍵後，成功的打開了新視窗，圖示，出現於螢幕的不光是數據，還多了圖示，這似乎是某研究所實驗室平面介面。

	穿著一身龐克裝扮的女子正開心的看著螢幕，纖細的手指末端上塗了螢光綠指甲油，輕巧的在鍵盤上落下，滑鼠游移在實驗室平面圖上。

	數據的傳輸連接到了實驗體YR5413，一個男性，白皙的臉上似乎毫無血色，但卻是有著心跳的生命體，再說，他原本也曾是在女皇身邊服侍過的活生生人類，『你認為……今天會有進展嗎？』一身雪白白袍的研究員站在操作系統前問著身邊其他研究員，『系統警告：INTRUSION』操作面板閃現出一排紅字，嚴正警示著研究員們系統錯誤，『這…這是…怎麼回事？有入侵者！』面對著未曾見過的操作畫面，研究員A慌張地詢問著。

	『冷靜點。』一旁的研究員B淡定的是圖排除入侵程序，『等等，有動靜。』研究員A 忽然發現到異樣，將臉貼近了實驗房的玻璃窗，只見實驗體YR5413在程序箱中慢慢地睜開了眼睛，『快，去看看。』研究員A說完後馬上轉身朝放置程序箱的實驗房奔去，另外兩名研究員見狀也緊跟著快步跟上去，此時走廊另一端出現另一位研究員，他只是默默地對著緊急按鈕敲下去『系統提示：injustice，排除異常中。』

	﹝這是…哪裡？﹞實驗體YR5413觸摸著程序箱的透明玻璃罩，他似乎已經忘了過去的一切，(我…在這裡做甚麼？)，女子透過入侵系統取得實驗室監視器畫面，正看著實驗體YR5413的一舉一動，『喀搭喀搭。』一陣有規律般的敲著鍵盤聲響輸入指令，程序箱的門漸漸打開了，而連接著走廊通道的門也打開了。

	『快，制止他！』領頭的研究員出現在走廊通道的門後，三位研究員蜂擁而上想攔住離開程序箱的實驗體YR5413，實驗體YR5413一個側身先是躲掉了第一位領頭研究員的撲抱，但是卻重心不穩的挨了另一位研究員緊接而至的揮拳，實驗體YR5413挨了一拳身體後仰右手趕緊換到身後撐住了快倒下的身軀，一個單手蹬，實驗體YR5413將重心成功轉移到前方，順勢地向著第三位研究員撲身過去，但是實驗體YR5413卻將身子壓得更低，以更低的角度側身閃到研究員側方，一個向後拍掌推在研究員身上，這次換成研究員重心不穩的向前跌去，實驗體YR5413趁著空隙狼嗆得跑上了實驗室走道。

	『在哪？快找！』身後傳來窮追不捨的研究員聲音，但是剛醒過來的身體似乎還無法做太過激烈的運動，實驗體YR5413扶著牆一步也無法再移動，『那邊！』其中一名研究員發現實驗體YR5413的行蹤。

	『女皇。』塗著黑色口紅的龐克女子在螢幕另一端，目光似無焦距的看著窗外的遠方，一個白色短髮一身哥德式穿著的女子影像清楚的印在螢幕前女子腦海裡，思考著回憶的同時雙手也不停歇的在鍵盤上操作著指令，數據掙脫了傳輸線路的束縛，直接傳達到了實驗體YR5413的體內，數據成了刺激，實驗體YR5413的DNA反射分裂出了〔研究員〕，四人同時嚇傻原地，但研究員隨即反應過來，在這裡，所有一切皆由數據呈現，再多出幾個複製人也驚訝，三人隨即上前要制服〔複製　研究員〕，但是跑最前頭的總是最衰，〔複製　研究員〕一個回身側踢，第一名衝上前的研究員被踢中腹部，隨即向後彈飛，漸漸的格式化，最後消失於空氣中。

	但是寡不敵眾，一陣亂鬥中〔複製　研究員〕被一拳打中了頭部，在〔複製　研究員〕倒下時他接觸到了實驗體YR5413的腳，隨後也開始格式化，但這一幕看起來不像是格式化消失，反倒像是被吸收般的消失。

	剩餘的兩名研究員，一名將無反抗能力的實驗體YR5413架住，另一名拿出了注射型安眠藥劑，漸漸地向實驗體YR5413逼近，此時實驗體YR5413似乎收到了另一則數據指令，一股莫名的能量自體內湧出，但這似乎不是甚麼強而有力的力量，另一方面實驗室的數據似乎遭受破壞，實驗室漸漸地開始崩塌，而另外兩名研究員受到破壞指令的數據影響，也化成空氣中那已損壞的數據消失了。

	實驗體YR5413因體力還沒完全恢復，所他再次的跪倒在地，而四處飛散的數據碎片劃過了他那清新的臉龐左側，一條血痕淡淡的浮現臉上，數據算片悄悄地帶走了實驗體YR5413血液中的數據資料消失在塵埃中，實驗室大門也由於崩塌所以漸漸開啟了，實驗體YR5413撐著身子跌跌撞撞的衝出了這實驗室。

	另一端，劃破實驗體YR5413的碎片並非消失，而是帶著實驗體YR5413的數據傳送到了〔女皇〕的封印之地，向封印之中投下實驗體YR5413的數據，封印漸漸消失，封印是由一切記憶組成，這便是最後一道記憶的枷鎖，〔女皇〕再次地甦醒，原本在螢幕另一端的龐克女子，笑了，但卻全身癱軟了下來，女皇已回歸到本體了。】

	坐在病床旁邊一身西裝筆挺的狼獸人，手上正捧著筆記型電腦閱讀著文章，而床上則坐臥著另一位一身雪白亮毛的狼獸人，「你覺得如何呢？」一身雪白亮毛的狼獸人望著窗外對身旁的人問道。

	「小的認為少爺還是很嚮往健康的身體及外面的自由世界呢，但是小的會一直陪在少爺身邊的。」坐在一旁的狼獸人身影被強光照射，只看見一身漆黑的身影，「是阿，但是…總覺得故事好像還沒結束。」在床上的狼少年回過頭看了一下坐在一旁的僕人，回以一個清爽的笑容，「那小的先去替少爺準備下午茶。」說完原本坐在一旁的僕人將筆記型電腦交還給狼少年後便走出了房門。

	市立醫院　急診病房

	「讓開！讓開！讓開！」急診室內一陣騷動，一名年輕傷患毫無意識的躺在急馳的病床上，這名傷患很快的被推入了手術房內，但是手術房外空蕩蕩的，沒有焦慮的家屬，有的只是冰冷的空調冷氣，這名傷患在網咖最角落坐位被人發現，發現時他是用刀片畫下自己的動脈，幸好櫃檯人員剛好做清潔打掃發現的早，但是他的血已經滲入了鍵盤及主機造成損毀。

	手術室的燈亮了，冰冷的手術台上躺著近乎冰冷的傷患，在一群醫生的極力搶救下漸漸恢復穩定的心跳，此時一名醫師發現傷患的左側臉頰上漸漸滲出一條細長的血痕，但奇怪的是，手術過程僅僅只做手腕外傷縫合包紮以及緊急輸血，從未動用過手術刀，經過檢查後確認臉頰上的傷口只是一般小挫傷，簡單的上個藥即可，手術室的燈熄掉了，原本奄奄一息的傷患在鬼門關前硬是被救了回來，但是仍處於失血過多的昏迷狀態，還是得在加護病房觀察，院方也正試圖聯繫該傷患的親屬。

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

這一篇故事，其實應該算是MV小說，本篇的靈感來自於【T.M.Revolution X Nana Mizuki - Preserved Roses (Short Edit)】。

不過當然還是得融入原本的故事劇情，就是故事中的故事。

但是由於夜深了，想不到任何想表達的話，就只能先感謝大家觀看。

另外請大家欣賞一下本篇靈感來源。




另外這首歌曲是【革命機Valvrave】的片頭曲，由西川貴教之T.M.Revolution與橫跨聲優、歌手兩界，有聲優天后之稱的水樹奈奈(Nana Mizuki)首次合唱的。

另外...是說...本篇開頭的字串，可以測試各位的防毒軟體功效，當然只是簡單的小測試。

首先將上文中紅字部分全數複製(只有到*號而已，別複製多了。)，打開記事本貼上，保存文件，文件類型選擇「所有文件」，文件名為 EICAR.com， 保存文件成功後，產生的 EICAR.com 檔案大小為 68 個字節﹙bytes﹚。

測試原理：

該段代碼是歐洲計算機防病毒協會開發的一種病毒代碼，其中的特徵碼已經包含在各種防毒軟體的病毒識別庫裡，所以可以用做測試病毒掃瞄引擎。

測試等級:

特等：複製完代碼後便提示記憶體有病毒

優等：剛存檔完就提示病毒(或者直接刪除)

中等：存檔後幾秒提示病毒(或者直接刪除)

下等：需自己啟動病毒掃瞄才提示病毒(或者直接刪除)

劣等：無論怎麼掃瞄都無法提示病毒(或者直接刪除)

----------


## 藍尼

看完後就覺得，往後的劇情一定會超級複雜XD

劇情的手法相當引人入勝呢，超好奇楔子敘述的是到底是什麼www第一章也看得好刺激w

目前整體看起來會是相當有深度的故事呢 :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 諾藍

謝謝藍尼的讚賞以及薩拉的賞識，原本預計今天在發上第三篇，但是發現太晚了來不及打完，只能等到明天繼續完成再發表。

該慶幸的是還好這邊沒有責編會催稿，雖然說讀者期待感的壓力也不小就是了。

不過還是感謝各位讀者。^^...

----------


## 諾藍

文章BGM，請自行手動開關重播。


暫時播放軟體。

第二章 新書簽名會

	「是說，那邊人山人海的這麼多人，是有甚麼活動嗎？」坐倚在病床上白色狼人從醫院的獨立病房向窗外望去，看著醫院旁的藝術中心那擠滿人潮的黑影。

	「聽說是最近的動漫展，少爺一定也非常想去見識一下吧？」一旁的狼獸人拿著小刀削著蘋果，只見那蘋果皮呈現優美的弧形蜷曲在空中聯繫著蘋果。

	「恩。」病床上的身影簡潔有力的回答了，「那小的去將輪椅推來，少爺先將這蘋果吃完吧。」一旁的狼獸人將削好的蘋果遞給了病床上那被稱呼為少爺的白狼人，他也只是默默地接過蘋果，依然目不轉睛地盯著那群人潮，眼神中散發出閃光，他是多麼渴望能自由地下病床去參加這類大型活動。

	活動中人群中擁擠著彼此，也伴隨著吵雜的喧囂聲，「等等阿，風歿，你看那邊。」天龍手指著一個方向，跑在前頭的一位被叫風歿的狼獸人停下了腳步轉頭朝天龍手比的方向看去，是CosPlay時下最流行的虛擬歌手，海綠色的頭髮雪白的新娘服，萬種風情迷倒了圍在四周的攝影師，『啪嚓、啪嚓。』此起彼落的照相聲所有焦距都被這名扮演者給吸引住了。

	展場內滿滿的攤位，販賣著各式各樣同人作品，從小說到漫畫，從生活用品到飾品，琳瑯滿目，天龍一行人在展場中四處瀏覽閒逛著，正尋找合意的目標下手。

	『皆さん—，こんにちわ。請大家再耐心地稍待一下，再過五分鐘所有名家作者就會現身為大家簽名留念嘍，也請有領到號碼牌的朋友們到NIKU醬的右手邊排隊，簽名會結束後也會開放現場觀眾上台合照哦，還請到時候大家配合場邊的管制依序上台一起來合照呦。好的，那麼在等待的這段期間呢，由我NIKU醬為大家獻上一首T.M.Revolution的FLAGS，希望大家會喜歡。』在最前方的舞台一個穿著極少極為清涼的CosPlay主持人正熱血的拿著麥克風號召群眾，而舞台邊早已被擠得水洩不通，全都是手上拿著各自喜好作家作品的熱血群眾，舞台上的主持人則是開始又唱又跳地與台下觀眾們互動著，說實在的，這畫面不經意的會讓人想起某幼兒節目台的帶動唱。

	此時天龍一行人也閒晃著來到了舞台邊，情緒高昂的大眾更是被台上的表演帶動了氣氛，使得這一區塊格外的激昂，台上在表演的同時大會所邀請的名作家也一一上台露面了，台下觀眾的情緒更是越加激昂，尖叫、口哨、能發出聲響的動作通通做出來了，就只為了能吸引台上的名作家們看一眼。

	「碎風，你在看甚麼啊？」這時天龍注意到自從碎風從某攤位買了一本書後就一直低頭的再看著自己的書，然後完全得進入自我無旁人的狀態，「有這麼好看嗎？小心啊！碎風。」天龍大叫著還來不及拉住碎風，碎風就一頭撞上了從旁經過的人。

	「沒事吧？」坐在輪椅上的白狼獸人將碎風扶了起來，碎風一臉歉疚的看著對方應該是嚇到了所以說不出話來，「對不起、對不起，你沒事吧？」在一旁的天龍急忙幫碎風打圓場。

	「不打緊的。」輪椅上的白狼少年滿是微笑的回應，但是在身後幫忙推著輪椅的另一位狼獸人表情可就不是很好，「真的沒關係嗎？有沒有哪邊不舒服？」風歿在一旁也緊張的關心著被撞到的白狼少年，而他依舊微笑著揮揮手示意說沒關係，只有碎風在一旁一直默默不語。

	「你的書。」坐在輪椅上的白狼少年將掉在自己腿上的書遞給了碎風，「謝…謝。」原本不發一語的碎風，一邊接過遞上來的書一邊用著極小語氣道謝，原來他一直不敢開口的是他不知道該如何道歉並拿回書本。

	「這本書這麼吸引你一定很好看吧？想請問一下在哪邊買的？」白狼少年親切的詢問著碎風，只見碎風將手指向了一條人煙稀少的通道上，「那邊的A-44號攤位，是我滿喜歡的網路作家攤位，一隻白龍人。」

		「謝謝你。」白狼少年笑著道謝後示意身後的狼獸人帶他過去碎風所講的攤位看看。

		見白狼少年離開後天龍輕敲了一下碎風的頭，「你到底在看甚麼阿碎風哥哥，這麼好看？我也要看看。」天龍話都還沒說完就從碎風手上拿走那本碎風看到一半的書。

	天龍隨意地打開翻閱了一下書的內容，【……雙槍高高的舉著指向天邊，魯尼開了第一槍，宏亮的聲響當作開頭，接下來魯尼連續的擊發共二十一槍響。

	原本明亮的天空，現在更是增添了另一種光輝，蔚藍的天空閃爍著點點閃光，那好比夜裡的星空卻有不同的感觸，閃光漸漸落下，在天上看似散亂的散光，越接近越發現其實非常的密集在一個點。

	彈雨落下的點上站著一具半腐敗的死屍，死屍由古老的詛咒操控著，而操控著死屍詛咒的是一張符紙，既然近身戰無法，那就用機率來決定你的存活吧，一顆顆彈雨落在死屍身邊，貫穿了死屍肩膀、腦部，由上而下的一顆顆穿透死屍的身體，但是它依然在彈雨中掙扎著，直到那額頭上的符紙被一顆命運的落彈掃破為止。

	斑剝的黃紙已正式的破爛了，死屍也靜靜地躺在地上化作煙塵消散，「是說，魯尼阿。你為何不一開始就打掉他額頭上的紙，你真的很變態喜歡虐殺怪物耶。」在一旁撿取死屍戰利品的安瑟雅瞪了正在耍帥的魯尼。

	「那你一開始也能對他丟活血丸阿。」魯尼動動貓耳以帥氣的甩槍動作將雙槍插回腰間，自從魯尼成功轉職成西部槍手後，他幾乎每次遇到怪不例外就是用牽制技在玩弄怪，「你有病阿，我是盾牌騎士，又不是教主，是不是我還要對它唱一首聖堂頌，看會不會復活？」坐在戰利品旁邊的安瑟雅忿忿地拿著一包活血丸朝著魯尼丟去。

	「或許可以試試看。」魯尼接住了安瑟雅朝自己丟來的活血丸，便直接收進了自己的背包袋裡，「還來啦，神經病，聖堂頌明明是加防禦力的，復活你個大頭啦。」安瑟雅看見魯尼將自己的最後一包活血丸收進背包裡後更是氣憤。

	「你丟給我的耶，不是送我嗎？」魯尼不情願地將活血丸再次拿出來丟還給安瑟雅，但是當安瑟雅接住後發覺不對勁，「你個小賊，偷偷掉包阿，這剩下半包的是你剩下的吧！」「誰管你，你又沒說要還你哪一包。」魯尼做了鬼臉轉身就往樹林裡的一側跑了，安瑟雅趕緊從地上爬起來追了上去。……】「天龍。」

【……矮小的灌木叢裡發出陣陣的啜泣聲，在不知道自己甩掉安瑟雅多遠的路程後，稍作歇息等安瑟雅追上的魯尼發現身旁的灌木重有女聲的啜泣聲。

	『魯尼翻開了一旁的矮灌叢，發現了一個衣物單薄的女教主正抱膝屈坐在地上哭泣，正義凜然的魯尼在那邪惡的正義感驅使下脫下了那身帥氣的皮衣，輕輕的覆上了眼前那顫抖的雙肩，在未察覺魯尼的對方微微一顫，像觸電般的回過頭來，那閃著淚光的透徹雙眸，雙眸中深邃的藍像是要吸走魯尼一般，那白皙唯美的臉龐上沾著一點塵埃，讓人想擁入懷中疼惜，「謝謝你，哥哥。」眼前的這美人兒用著那因為哭過而帶點沙啞但又不失那磁性的聲音道謝著，雙方越看越發喜歡彼此，最後兩人閉上眼，四片唇瓣悄然接近…』魯尼一邊幻想著翻開矮灌叢後的美好景象，一邊靠近了矮灌叢。

	另一頭的安瑟雅正因為穿著那身笨重的盔甲，讓原本是人類跑不快的他又降低了速度，因而跟丟了魯尼，「這甚麼鬼地方？」回過神來才發現自己早已經迷失在森林中了，一陣陣的寒氣向自己逼來，七月中旬的森林倒也說不上會這麼陰涼才是。

	笨重的盔甲踩在地上「框啷、框啷。」的發出一聲聲清脆的響音，原本踩在腳底下的鬆軟土堆成了濕滑散發著寒氣的冰層。

	『這是？』安瑟雅心中冒出許多的疑惑，打開了導航地圖，但是發現自己所在位置處於森林邊的地圖外界，照理說應該是無法到地圖外界的，即使到了外界也是會被卡死的Bug，但是在這邊安瑟雅可自在的活動，像是無拘束一般，不過安瑟雅似乎對於發現這個Bug很是興奮，興奮到幾乎忘了要去找魯尼這件事。

	安瑟雅走在外界地圖中，四周皆是冰凍的天地，凍結的山脈，冰封的城址，一片死寂，比起打怪練功的雪山地圖，這邊冷清的許多，看著地圖，周遭沒有怪物的紅點顯示，也沒有任何販賣裝備道具甚至是垃圾的NPC。

	越走越遠，也不知道自己到底在這外界圖走了多久的安瑟雅拿出地圖看了一下，忽然發現不遠處有一個用於標註NPC的綠點，安瑟雅既疑惑又興奮的加快了腳程移動到NPC跟前之處，但是眼前除了一座被冰封的巨大羊人『潘』(詳 註一)的雕像外並無任何NPC的跡象，但是看了看地圖，確定自己就是站在標註NPC的綠點之上。

	「叮咚！」正當安瑟雅疑惑之時傳來了系統提示的聲響，安瑟雅的訊息提示系統響起了……】「天龍。」

【……「禁忌的靈魂，是否與吾訂下契約。」在一連串的私密訊息後出現了一個選項訊息，安瑟雅覺得這訊息似乎怪怪的，正常的私密訊息功能並無選項設定，但是這一則訊息中出現了可以透過訊息視窗按下接受與否的按鍵。

	安瑟雅雖然被這自稱是『威廉』的冰封雕像給搞糊塗了，但似乎能使用這Bug地圖中的Bug NPC的力量，固然安瑟雅不假思索地按下了接受，當安瑟雅按下接受之後一陣強光遮罩住了他，一陣天旋地轉的暈眩伴隨強光襲擊而來。

	當安瑟雅再次的清醒時，發現自己已經回到原本的森林中，而留在訊息中的只有一則系統提示，『遊戲程序錯誤，將傳送返回上一張地圖。』，再怎麼翻找也找不著剛才私密訊息中的對話紀錄，系統提示上方唯一一則的對話紀錄是魯尼發出的『誰管你，你又沒說要還你哪一包。』

	即使記憶猶新，但就是想不太起來到底發生了甚麼事，只記得自己似乎可以使用某種力量，「咿咿嗚嗚，救…誰來救…。」正當安瑟雅滿頭霧水的思考著這奇怪的Bug時，不遠處的草叢發出了奇怪的低鳴聲，安瑟雅循著聲音找到了倒栽蔥種在矮灌叢的魯尼。

	臉上三條線的安瑟雅費了一番功夫終於將魯尼拉出來，只見魯尼頭上正帶著一頂時髦的『誘魔怪』帽，小小的身體張著幾乎快把魯尼整顆頭吞下的大嘴，緊緊咬住魯尼頭部的樣子好沒有惡趣味啊。

	「安瑟雅，是你嗎？安瑟雅，救命，快不能呼吸了。」魯尼滑稽的樣子逗得安瑟雅還真捨不得幫魯尼將『誘魔怪帽』拿下，即便誘魔怪沒甚麼攻擊力，就算被咬住三天三夜也還不至於會窒息，但是朋友一場，安瑟雅對著誘魔怪重重的揮了一拳，這一拳重的不只誘魔怪鬆口快逃，就連魯尼也晃著身子在跟星星跳舞。

	「俺老早就想試試看這種快感了，哈哈哈。」安瑟雅快活地舒展著拳頭，異常爽朗地對著魯尼大笑，而魯尼被重拳揮擊正處於……】「噗。」的一聲，一個捲成筒狀的塑膠文件夾敲在天龍的頭上，「天龍！」風歿有點無奈地叫醒了看得入迷的天龍，「唉，啊。」還未回神的天龍正處於狀況外，風歿與碎風兩人更是無奈的對望了一眼。

	「天龍，你不覺得剛才推輪椅的狼很眼熟嗎？」風歿輕輕捏了一下天龍的肚子好讓他清醒點，「有嗎？我沒有看清楚，但是他好像是藍色的吧。」天龍扭捏的閃躲著風歿的攻擊，一邊將書交還給了碎風。

	「這不用你說我們都有看到他是藍色的好嗎？」風歿停下了捏捏攻擊，與碎風用著充滿各種無奈及同情的眼神看著天龍，「怎……怎樣啦，書很好看啊，而且後面還有作者薩拉的簽名，很限量啊。」天龍似乎感受到了他們的眼神鄙視攻擊，連忙轉了一個很硬的話題後便逃開了，熱鬧的展場天龍一行人被淹沒在其中。

	「你好，我要買這一本。」坐著輪椅上的白狼少年出現在A-44號攤位前，原本攤位上的老闆 － 白龍人，似乎正低頭打盹著，一聽到有客人上門連忙驚醒的站起了身子接客，「這一本嗎？150元，謝謝。」白龍人從攤位上拿起其中一本白狼少年要的書，打開了書的封面，在封裡餘頁當中挑了第二張並簽名，『薩拉．卡羅』大大的四個草寫字體，再加上一個簡單的眼睛圖案，簽完名後薩拉闔上書的封面，將書放進了書袋中交給了白狼少年，而少年身後的身影則掏出了一百五十塊交給了薩拉，「謝謝啊，掰掰，祝身體早日康復。」將錢收好後薩拉大聲送客並祝賀道，吵雜的展覽，茫茫的人海，某些事情正悄然的在此展開了。

_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_

註一：潘，是希臘神話裏的牧神，牧神潘是眾神傳信者赫密斯的兒子，而名字的原意是一切。掌管樹林、田地和羊群的神，有人的軀幹和頭，山羊的腿、角和耳朵。他的外表後來成了中世紀歐洲惡魔的原形。喜歡吹排笛，因為排笛能催眠。

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

這次感謝薩拉的參加，也感謝薩拉提供文章的BGM，希望大家能邊欣賞音樂邊閱讀文章，進而得到身心靈的舒壓。

原本預計的3/1號發布，但是經過幾番波折終於以精采的章節內容發布。

希望各位看官喜歡。

接下來要再繼續來規畫第三章，目前還缺2個空缺。

歡迎大家的參與，不管你會不會打小說，想朝這方向努力發展的朋友皆可以加入~

基本的參加條件只需要付上一位角色設定、一篇有關於這角色的短篇文章即可。

至於短篇文章字數與題材不限，不管你要寫愛情、解謎冒險、驚悚恐怖、偵探都歡迎投稿加入戰小說的行列。

如果您有靈感短缺的問題只要小弟有空，都能盡量幫您尋求靈感。(限參加者)

小弟會與某神秘獸討論如何幫您解決靈感短缺困擾，必要時也會以番外篇方式提供您的靈感。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

看到諾藍選擇的片段，算是也完成了我的夙願，
雖然只是在文字中的形式而已，不過看到幻想轉生系列可以online化，
實在是很愉快的體驗，那麼究竟這篇小說會怎麼前進呢？諾藍收到資料後的處理手法頗新鮮，我喜歡。
期待著下一章的演出。

----------


## 諾藍

等等！小弟忽然發現我算術真的有問題！

正確來說缺額應該是1...2...3...(表示又亂掉了)

應該還有三個缺額才對...(蹲牆角)

總之歡迎大家參與~

可以為每個人量身打造一篇故事...(你慢著！別誇下海口啊！)

最後還是非常感謝各位的支持！(內牛滿麵中...)

----------


## 馬克

這是我第一次聽著你PO的音樂看著你的小說,我覺得很搭喔!而且聽到你第二篇小說所搭的音樂我不知怎回是好像有一種很奇妙的感覺,好像以一個外人置身小說場景裡直接看著小說裡的人物所發生的一切,對不起我是直接從你第二篇看的不好意思喔!真的滿搭的!給我的感覺的然後似乎有什麼靈感從我腦中冒出來,滿棒的音樂!

----------


## 諾藍

前面章節還算是單篇章節所以跳著看是沒問題的呦~

是說音樂不是我挑的，是薩拉幫我選的，我當初只給他看過短篇時他說這一首歌很適合，於是我就放上來與大家分享了。

現在正試著連絡另一位作家，但是似乎忙於課業不常出現呢。

第三章的故事結構也想好了，就等那位作家將設定給我了，是這邊也很多人閱覽的一位作家哦~

大家可以期待一下~

最後謝謝馬克的讚賞及觀後感^^...

這一篇文章能讓你帶來靈感真是太好了...

另外的章節也可以試著看一下，也許會迸出另外的新靈感哦~

祝馬克創作加油哦^^

----------


## 卡斯特

好特別的小說~
總覺得自己已融入故事裡了，真的超好看的，音樂也很搭XD

我也想參加w
大概晚一點會給諾藍小說稿
謝謝諾藍，也祝諾藍靈感源源不絕:3

----------


## 諾藍

當然歡迎卡斯特參加~

是說有聯絡方式嗎？有的話方便留一下嗎？(悄悄話即可)

這樣就可以討論一下參加角色的設定及一些細節的地方~

如果沒有的話請盡量詳細的說明一下，粗略的描述也可以，但是如果不是很完善的設定的話小弟可能會自行添加一些元素，當然不會太誇張。

另外先提醒一下，如故事需求會先詢問一下是否可更改其中某些設定。

在短篇完成後也會將短篇先行給原作者看，但不提供該章節預覽。

另外既然是小說中的小說，那每一篇文章也會有主人，也就是故事內的作者，到時候還要向卡斯特索取""卡斯特""的設定。

當然，如果不想親自上陣，也歡迎提供一位""虛擬作家""的設定，畢竟每篇故事都有創作者。

最後感謝卡斯特的讚賞及祝福，祝 卡斯特 賞閱愉快。  ^^

----------


## 諾藍

(感謝 雪麒 協助插入音檔)
文章BGM請自行連結播放，暫時找不到其他音檔，歡迎提供。
連結1：陳坤 - 謎(百度雲提供)

連結2：陳坤 - 謎(優美客提供)

第三張 學園

「這邊、這邊，球傳過來。」操場上青春洋溢的大夥正踢著足球，六月初的陽光還算是溫和，但是操場上的大家正揮灑著汗水，賣力的設法將球踢進對方球門中得分，微風徐徐吹過，操場上充斥著那令人興奮的加油聲。

「這邊、這邊，請看過來。」而我則和其他人坐在教室內聽著講台上那枯燥乏味的授課內容，為什麼，我也好想動一動阿，為什麼這一節不是體育課？坐在窗邊的我看著操場上揮灑著汗水的隔壁班，是多麼的渴望每一節都是體育課。

望著窗外出神的我，忽然感受到一股巨大的壓力，「風歿同學，上課請專心。」身材火辣拿著教科書的老師不知何時站在我身邊，直到這麼一喊我才回過神來發現她站在旁邊不知多久了，雖說現在快夏天了但是老師也穿的太清涼了吧？更何況這裡是學校，有許多正值青春的少年阿。

看著穿著清涼的老師背影漸漸走回講台，我從抽屜裡拿出了一本筆記本，但是這筆記本並不是拿來記述授課重點，而是可以讓我躲進另一個世界的門，打開了筆記本，密密麻麻的字跡記述著我的小世界，我拿起了桌上的筆，再次的栽進了自己的世界裡，時間，也不知過了多久。

「等一下吃甚麼？」「我們去福利社好不好？」「陪我去廁所拉。」四周變得熱鬧了起來，這時我也才突然從自己的世界裡驚醒，看著四處狂奔同學一個個的離開了教室，剩下的只是幾位同學在教室內做著自己的事，看著偷渡帶進來漫畫的，在桌上睡死的，也是有認真地複習著課業的人。

「這是甚麼？」放在桌上的筆記本不知何時被拿走了，眼前一位高大壯碩的熊手上正拿著我的筆記本翻閱，沒錯他正是熊，但是他似乎是隔壁班的，看他被汗溽濕的衣著，應該是剛才在操場上踢球的人吧，怎麼會跑進來，而且還隨便拿走人家的東西。

「真的是你耶，就是你在校刊上投稿的對不對。那一篇【一百道門鎖】超好看的！」雖然東西被拿走讓我有點生氣，但是似乎是粉絲，聽到被稱讚我心裡當然是暗爽的，但是他的舉動實在讓我不高興，所以我不想與他搭話，「就是這一篇，你在校刊上投稿的這一篇，用手寫的原稿耶。」不過眼前這頭熊似乎深深被我筆記本上的內容吸引住了，根本忽視了我的存在，看他看得那麼開心借他看看也無所謂，雖然心裡會有點害羞彆扭。

【……『慢著。』希爾埃驚恐的制止前方的穆索，這一秒，就差這一秒，穆索就按下了開關，幸好希爾埃即時制止了穆索的行動，小小的空間內即使燈光明亮，但卻是那麼的令人不寒而慄。

自從上次解決了網路遊戲的死亡謎題，這次希爾埃又接到了委託，請求找出這一百道門鎖後的寶藏，雖然獎金優渥，但是請託人沒有署名，而且聽說距上次拿到門後秘寶的人也是好幾十年前了。

但是，既然祕寶已經被取得了，那門後還有甚麼樣的東西？即便知道門後面可能空無一物，但是在好奇心的驅使下希爾埃依然前往探查。

而目前正被希爾埃制止的穆索，正是一同被邀請來的另一名偵探，據穆索表示，更早前其實還有另外幾位偵探，但是在希爾埃到之前大家就都先解謎去了，在大廳裡似乎藏著有許多通往其他地方的密道，穆索看著一群人東摸西摸的打開了許多空間，但是自己的運氣並不好，所以並沒有找到任何密道，而試著再去打開其他人進去的密道時卻發現有人進去過的地方是無法再開啟的，找不到密道的穆索也只能繼續待在大廳等待，直到遲到最久的希爾埃出現與他一同進入了這一條密道。

雖然是最晚到達的，但是希爾埃也持續的進行著到了第十道門鎖，第十道門鎖的房間內四周被潑上了各種顏色的顏料，這是目前希爾埃所看到的一間最有色彩的房間了，除了那扇門依然的死白。

死白的門上有著四顆按鈕，分別是綠、藍、紫、白，而穆索正準備按下的按鈕正是白，『依照推論這房間內所有的色彩分別是紅、橙、黃、綠、紫，而這些顏色是用油漆潑上的，就唯獨缺少了藍色這顏色，如果是要我們找出不存在的顏色，那這樣有兩種顏色，所以不可能，剩下存在的就剩下那兩種顏色了，而其中一種顏色，你沒發現是每個房間內的共通點嗎？那應該是個陷阱，所以唯一剩下的顏色就是正確按鈕，其實是要我們找出這房間內有的顏色。』在希爾埃精闢的分析後穆索豁然開朗，將原本停在按鈕上的手移往另一個按鈕，而厚重上鎖的門也悄聲的開啟了，在兩人順利地進入了第十一間房間後，身後的門就像之前一樣也悄然的關上了。

的十一間房間一如往常的空蕩蕩，除了一張紙以及刻在門上的『Z+V+F』還有牆上鑲嵌的數字輸入面板，面板上是很正常的0 – 9、『Enter』、『Delete』按鍵，而紙張上只有寫著簡單的提示『E=4、A=3』，頓時間實在是讓兩人不知所措，於是兩人開始先在房內搜索是否有著其他隱藏提示，但是摸遍所有慘白的牆面後，發現那些慘白的牆面就像是在無聲竊笑著他們的無助。

既然沒有其他提示，兩人就地而坐，開始思索著紙張上的提示，『如果A等於3，E等於4，那算出中間的等差值在加起來就是答案啦。』希爾埃忽然靈機一動的向著穆索表示自己的想法，『不對，如果中間是以等差值來計算的話，那Z就不成立，而且3-4，中間以三個字母隔開，用小數點以下表示也不對，再想想。』穆索似乎早就想過這方式，但是發現不成立，於是即刻的反駁了希爾埃的想法。

『如果說這是一個單字……。』『不可能，沒有一個單字是至五個字母組合的，即使重組過也沒有。』正當穆索開口提示是否跟單字有關時，希爾埃就打斷了穆索的對話。

就這樣的時間慢慢的經過了，兩人一來一往的想法提議每每被對方說出了不可能成立的破綻，於是兩人最後沉默了將近半小時之久。

在想不出答案也跟對方無任何話題之下希爾埃無聊的在地上開始寫著A-Z的字母，一遍又一遍的重複寫著26個字母，也不知道寫到了第幾次，希爾埃似是有感而發的站了起來，對著數字面板輸……。】

上課的鐘響了，也將眼前這頭看的津津有味的熊拉回了現實，「阿，謝謝你。」眼前的熊將筆記本闔上放回了風歿桌上，就離開了風歿的教室，走的時候臉上皺著眉頭手指還不停比劃著東西，似乎也正在思考著那謎題答案。

『他應該正在想答案吧？』我看著桌上被闔上的筆記本，猜想著熊應該是不想直接知道答案吧？

「起立，敬禮。」「老師好。」這堂課的老師也來了，全班也不知道是基於禮貌還是敷衍的配合著班長的口號向老師問好，「同學好，那接著我們來繼續上禮拜教的。」這堂課是社會地理學，我將桌面上的課本換成了這節課的書，再將筆記本重新翻開來，繼續沉浸在自己的世界裡。

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

照慣例的發布了新篇章~

首先先感謝風歿的參與。

希望風歿會喜歡更改後的腳色設定。

接著就是廢話時間了，這一篇的靈感是在玩手機遊戲時想到的。

也許內容沒有上一篇的多，也或許沒有上一篇的精彩。

但是這一篇是以解謎為主軸的小故事，希望大家也能一起動動腦來思考一下其中的謎題。

至於小故事中有兩個猜謎遊戲，歡迎大家一起來猜猜看。

不知道故事中的謎題嗎？沒關係，小弟整理出來了。

謎題：

Q1.在充滿顏料的第十間房間裡，最後依照希爾埃的提示，穆索是按下了哪個顏色的按鈕？

Q2.在第十一間房間裡的正確數字是多少？

以上兩個謎題只要猜對一題即可獲得特別委託畫家【咖啡】的頭圖贈禮，每一題只取第一名答對者，答對者小的會私密聯絡並公布名單，屆時還請附上您的基本設定以便【咖啡】為您製圖。

規則：

1.如兩題為同一人答對那只有一人得獎。

2.如兩人於相同題目答對者以時間較早發表者得獎，嚴禁卡位，如答題者文章經編輯過將不列入得獎名單，將往後順延至下一位答對者。

3.同一答題者可重複發表答題，但請遵守板規最低回復字數限制。

4.如前者答對一題，後者答對兩題，前者答對之問題後者將不列入計算。
EX：稍早甲答對了第一題，乙後來兩題都答對，那乙將以第二題答對為計算。

5.如得獎者於兩個禮拜內未交上設定，則視同放棄，將不補發。

6.設定可以文字敘述或圖檔。

7.如有其他疑問可向小弟詢問，恕不回答答案相關問題。

----------


## 諾藍

文章BGM，請自行撥放、重播。




第四章 侍者

「少爺，您的黑咖啡及餐點。」打扮的西裝筆挺的咖啡廳員工為6號桌客人送上了每天必點的一杯黑咖啡。

默默坐在6號桌座位的是一位有著蜷曲羊角的羊獸人，文靜的看著眼前的筆記型電腦，似乎正思考著某些事情，直到所點的餐點送來而被打斷了他的思緒，「謝謝。」看一眼送上餐點的服務生，是一位留有長辮子藍色毛色的狼，羊獸人投以輕切的微笑道謝，笑裡潛藏著令人畏懼的不安，羊獸人打量著慢慢離開的服務生，『看他的樣子應該是16歲吧？真可口。』

羊獸人是【御獸屋咖啡館】的常客，因為常常來這邊只點了黑咖啡，偶而的會點上一份布朗尼拌嘴，因而在咖啡館員工中就流傳著這位羊獸人叫『咖啡』。

「咖啡今天也來了耶！真的超帥的。」在櫃檯一旁等待著客人的精靈女服務生向著身邊另一名有著兔耳的女同事說，「真的真的，看他那蓬鬆潔白的羊毛，結實的胸膛，強壯的臂膀，陰鬱帶點神……。」「你是又看過了？花痴女。」已經聽不下去的精靈女服務生吐槽著打斷了她繼續說下去。

咖啡輕啜了一口冒著白煙的黑咖啡，將放在一邊的布朗尼端近，優雅地拿著小銀叉切了一小口布朗尼放進嘴裡品嚐，今日的黑咖啡一樣的濃郁，布朗尼依舊的甜而不膩。

咖啡的視線再度移回筆記型電腦上，靈活的手指在鍵盤上慢慢敲打出一篇文章。

【……『找到了，讓我找到了，可以讓死者復活的方法。』雪手上拿著一瓶散發著奇異紫色光芒的藥劑，一邊仔細端詳著瓶內的異體，一邊興奮的大喊著，『我一定要盡快秉告大王。』拿著紫色藥劑的雪興奮的奔出了實驗室。

穿過長長的長廊，而且是真的非常長的長廊，雪興奮且小心翼翼的拿著剛研發出來的藥劑來到了王室大廳。

『是甚麼事？夕華　雪。』大老遠的就聽見長廊上那興奮的腳步聲及呼喊聲，原本小憩中的王座也被驚醒了，只見王座上坐著一個人類，全身包覆著鎧甲隻手托著臉，那稚氣的臉蛋上絲毫沒有任何威嚴，沒錯，王座上的人正值16歲，年紀輕輕的卻奪得了王位。

雪一來到王座跟前便將長到拖地的黑袍向後擺，單膝下跪的將藥劑舉高，『稟告大王，臣下以替您研發出了可以讓死者再度復活的藥劑了。』內心充滿著興奮與不安的雪冷靜地向王座上的人陳報，興奮的是終於找到藉口能在與王見上一面，不安的是深怕王會無法接受自己……自己研發的藥劑。

『……。』王座上的人似乎不感興趣的不發一語，只端靜靜看著那雪手上發著奇異紫色光芒的藥劑。

望著那不發一語但是臉上卻透漏著思索表情的王，雪的內心不禁翻騰了起來，腦內已經開始幻想著假如劇場。

假如王現在站起來走向自己拿起藥劑對著自己說讓本王來親身試試，假如王脫光盔甲喝下藥劑因而昏迷不醒，假如王真的脫光盔甲昏迷不醒的話，假如王脫光盔甲喝下去後昏倒在自己懷裡的話，假如……『夕華雪！你有沒有在聽我說話啊？』突然的一陣大吼將雪從自己的腦內劇場中拉回了現實，面對著那怒斥著自己的王，雪越發想將王擁進自己懷裡，吻上去叫他安靜。

『大王，不好意思，臣下剛剛在想……在想……。』雪支支嗚嗚的當然不敢說出自己在想甚麼，『在想甚麼？』王座上那不耐煩的臉龐斥問著。

『臣下在想如何讓這藥劑更加地……。』一時之間語塞的雪不知該如何回答這問題，『不好了，不好了，主人不好了，試驗藥劑的實驗品跑了。』此時一隻慌張的黑鳶飛進了大廳內，用著極度端正的口音傳遞震驚的消息，與其說是黑鳶但是羽毛以退色成白，這隻白鳶正是雪所養的寵物。

在場的兩人聽到白鳶所逮來的消息一個震驚一個不為所動，震驚的是雪，他詫異著還昏迷不醒的實驗體竟然跑了，不為所動的王當然對這些事情沒興趣，他唯一感興趣的是他朝思暮想卻已逝去的女子。

『笨蛋！怎麼不趕快追！』雪氣憤的對白鳶白了個眼，『臣下先告退，臣下先去處理急事。』簡單的行個禮，雪抱著藥劑連忙起身隨著白鳶飛去的方向離開，大廳裡留下的是再度滿面愁容的王，他知道，那藥劑並不能真的讓已逝去的她再度回到身邊。】

咖啡舉起剩下一口的黑咖啡啜飲至淨，將杯子擺上了原本盛著布朗尼的盤子上，闔上了筆記型電腦，簡單的收拾了一下隨身物品，正行離開咖啡廳。

「主人您慢走。」一旁開門的是方才送餐點的服務生，咖啡回頭看了恭敬鞠躬開門的他，再次地向他投以那輕切卻又不懷好意的微笑。

「喂喂，你有看到嗎？咖啡竟然對他笑耶。」「是阿，咖啡該不會喜歡那一型的吧？」「你想太多，咖啡應該知道他是男的吧？」「如果是真的那不就幻滅了？」一旁櫃台邊的兩位女同事看著咖啡的舉動再度議論紛紛，而咖啡已走出店內消失在人行道上。

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
這次呢很快速的完成了第四篇...

可喜可賀可喜可賀~(自HIGH中)

是說這次要感謝咖啡的參與...

咖啡所給的設定是希望有愛情成分，於是這一篇以愛情小說為主~

雖然這一篇的開頭還看不出來有甚麼太多的曖昧...

但是每一篇文章不是都只有開頭~

小弟我還是會繼續打下去的~

然後廢話完了...

祝大家觀賞愉快~

本篇依舊有附上BGM...

希望大家會喜歡~

----------


## 咖啡

嗚嗚喔喔喔喔(大心
我超帥氣的(?
謝謝小藍藍的邀稿阿ww
因為文風是偏愛情取向所以配合我也辛苦了
很期待接下來的發展呢
那麼趕稿順利喔我會努力催的\owo/

----------


## 諾藍

文章BGM，請自行開啟，重播。



第五章　開場樂

「……丹青千秋釀　一醉解愁腸　無悔少年枉　只願壯志狂　
夜未央　天未亮　我在倖存的沙場
只盼望　此生再　奔向思念的臉龐
淚未乾　心未涼　是什麼依然在滾燙
入陣曲　伴我無悔的狂妄……」搖滾的節奏帶動了現場的氣氛，興奮的聽眾，激動的樂章，為晚會劃破了原本的沉寂。

台上的主唱激昂地抓著麥克風，將晚會的氣氛帶到了最高點，四射的炫彩燈光更是增添了效果，台風凌人的是一位花豹獸人，清澈的嗓音穿透人心，身後的鼓手、貝斯手、吉他手更是賣力的演奏著。

「……入陣去　只因恨鐵不成鋼。」尾音一落，台上的豹獸人比出了一個帥氣的ROCK手勢(註一)，「Fanatics—，我愛你們。」台下的觀眾在第一首歌演唱完之後近乎瘋狂的尖叫著。

「謝謝，謝謝大家。」豹獸人額頭上滲著一點汗水，雖說是開場第一首歌，也為了現場氣氛而熱情賣力的帶動著所有觀眾。

「接下來，我們請我們樂團的吉他手藍尼帶來一首他的改編歌曲。」豹獸人招了招手，一旁背著吉他的藍色龍獸人走到了台前，主唱豹獸人將手搭上了藍尼的肩，將麥克風交給了藍尼，要他向大家介紹一下這一首歌曲。

「大家好，我是吉他手，藍尼，這首歌曲是MAN　WITH　A　MISSION(註二)的FROM　YOUTH　TO　DEATH所改編的，是一首非常熱血的歌，送給現在還年輕的自己也送給大家，希望大家喜歡。」藍尼幽默逗趣介紹了這一首歌的來由。

將麥克風架好在架上後，藍尼退到了一旁，彈了個起音，原本的主唱站到了麥克風前，點了點頭，由藍尼起了開頭節奏，爵士鼓踏著大鼓打著節拍，樂章激昂的起了開頭。

【在沙場　散亂著　凋零的　血色花朵
渴望　能夠飛向那　自由蔚藍天空
戰場上　別無所求　不知該　怎麼振作　
那小孩　一般的我　你依舊　陪伴著我
如果說　不知道　怎麼做　該往何走
那就　把雙眼閉上　跟著一切的感覺

別畏縮　向前衝　望向那　蔚藍天空
展翅高翔奔向那　自由的　天空

沒人　能夠可以阻止我
勇敢的　向前衝
依舊的眼神　仍然不願服輸
哪怕那前方　沒　有　路

I　ride　it
Yeah
FROM　YOUTH　TO　DEATH,
I　ride　it　FROM　YOUTH　TO　DEATH
I’ll　ride　it

是你　讓我　變得　越來越　堅強
讓我　不再　迷惘的　勇敢　繼續的　往前闖
哪怕　你　早已就　不　再　那遙遠彼方
我　依然　勇敢的　抱著那　期望

憧　憬　嚮　往　放手追尋　勇敢的　依然前往
那就是　我所期望　祕密的　小地方
這裡是　沒有人　知道的　世外桃源
靜靜的　躲在這裡　等待著
一次　機會

即使已然失去　我還是會等待　著
那光明璀璨　未　來　即將　的到來
盡管別人那嘲　笑　聲


I　ride　it
Yeah
FROM　YOUTH　TO　DEATH,
I　ride　it　FROM　YOUTH　TO　DEATH
I’ll　ride　it】

樂章漸漸結尾，娓娓道來的是作詞者隱述的心聲，儘管激昂的樂章卻像是訴說著某種悲傷。

但是在激昂的音符掩蓋下，大家的情緒漲到最高點，沒人會去在意歌詞所訴說的故事，只管這首歌曲好不好聽，「謝謝，謝謝大家，那Fanatics先下去休息一下，接下來還有許多樂團為大家帶來精采演出，之後的節目我們會再與大家見面，這邊也先交給我們主持人。」汗水淋瀝的豹獸人用著開場兩首歌曲將晚會點燃了序幕，台下許多的粉絲更是激動地喊著「安可。」，但是準備的開場歌曲就是兩首，在唱下去也許後面的樂團就沒戲唱了。

豹獸人領著藍尼以及其他成員，開心的向著台下揮手，從舞台左側離場了，接下來上場的是一團有著濃濃視覺衝擊的視覺系樂團，大家的情緒再度被點燃，晚會還沒散，狂熱的氣氛持續延燒著夜晚。





【註一】ROCK手勢正確比法：


拇指+食指+小指 I　LOVE　YOU!的意思！

只伸出食指，表示“I” 伸出食指和大拇指，表示“L”（LOVE）
伸出大拇指和小指，表示“Y”（YOU）
連起來比，就是手語的“I　LOVE　YOU！”
也可以簡化成直接將大拇指和食指，小指伸出來，也表示“I　LOVE　YOU”
說法B: 源自於美國，也是“我愛你”的意思，“我愛你”的手勢要求將拇指同時打開。
如果把大拇指也比出來，就是“我愛你”的意思了。

食指+小指

這個手勢就是傳說中的ROCK手勢，代表撒旦和邪惡，但它是在Black　Sabbath時期引進金屬中。
現在這個手勢，成了全世界ROCK迷的共同手勢，大家語言不同，但手語相同，記得不要伸出拇指，手勢就像一頭公羊頭!!!!!!!!!! 
Corna（意大利語中的“角”一詞，也寫作mano　cornuta或是horned　hand）原是一種在地中海沿岸國家的居民用的一種下流的手勢。
其起源可追溯至古希臘時期。
此手勢將食指與小指伸直，與此同時要用拇指壓住彎下的中指和無名指。 
這一手勢被用來驅逐壞運氣或是邪惡的眼睛。
自1960年代以後，這一手勢也被用來代表魔鬼撒旦和撒旦主義，並在重金屬音樂中表示多種含義，稱之為“金屬禮”，這一手勢也被叫作“魔鬼之角”、“山羊之角”、“搖滾之角”、“甩出山羊”、“邪惡手指”或直接稱為“角”等等。
有一種理論聲稱Corna（角）這種手勢與十字架手勢相對——三指攏成一點代表聖靈三位一體。
同樣的手勢在美國的一些搖滾音樂亞文化中也被稱作“繼續搖滾”手勢，德克薩斯大學運動隊的啦啦隊用這一手勢為隊員加油。
此兩種用法與下流或是撒旦都無關。
搖滾意義：愛與和平 外帶出色，極好的意思，搖滾裡經常用到，你讚揚別人時也可用這手勢：你很棒！    
    



【註二】MAN　WITH　A　MISSION樂團：


俗稱【狼團】。
資訊：
狼團相關資訊(巴哈提供)
狼團官方網站(英、日文介面)    
    


+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+

是說這一篇文章花費了小弟不少心思，最主要的還是改編這一首歌的歌詞，希望改編後的歌詞大家會喜歡。

改編過程除了請本篇主角藍尼協助(找歌曲、被小弟折磨耳朵試聽)，還感謝薩拉所提供的許多建議。

另外歌曲翻唱中，但是由於小弟聲音沒有很燃，所以如果有自願者歡迎貢獻一下聲音幫小弟翻唱一下。

不然只能聽到小弟的破喉嚨歌聲了。XDD

翻唱這一首歌曲的中文填詞算是一大挑戰，氣要夠長！

可以私下跟小弟聯絡，聽聽看小弟的破喉嚨翻唱，如果不怕耳朵被折麼的話。

希望新的篇章大家會喜歡。

感謝大家閱讀。

----------


## 藍尼

喔喔喔~看到自己成為故事裡的主角還真興奮(?

製作過程的確是費盡千辛萬苦呢www(沒有付出努力的安靜(?#

總之還是感謝諾藍啦~~~(抱抱諾藍w

----------


## 諾藍

第六章 夢．鏡

夜裡的螢光幕閃爍著，天龍獨自坐在電腦前，臉上閃過一絲銀光，隨即消逝，快速的點著滑鼠，看著螢幕上閃過一張張相片，天龍的腦海裡正盤旋著複雜的思緒。

「天龍阿，這麼晚了還不睡，我要關網路了哦。」敲著門板，另一頭是天龍的媽媽，半夜起來上廁所，看到天龍房間閃著電腦的螢光不禁敲了敲門，只聽房內一片靜瑟，似乎是沒有關電腦就睡了，天龍的媽媽拖著快闔上的眼皮也不想管那麼多就回房繼續她的美容覺了。

天龍坐在電腦前關上螢幕，剩下月光的黑吞噬了天龍，甚麼也不想再繼續想的天龍躺回床上，也許最近太多事情了，疲憊的心靈再也支撐不住，天龍很快地就入眠了。

【『這裡是？』天痕驚醒的坐了起來，拉著蓋在自己身上的被子，似乎被帶到了某個地方，天痕依稀記得自己昏倒在森林裡，過程中似乎有被誰扛了起來帶著走，但是印象很模糊，模糊到自己也不敢確定。

『你醒啦？』正當天痕還在思索著自己身在何處時，房門被推開，一身破爛衣物的手上端著正冒著煙的熱水，眼前的是一位叼著樹枝的貓獸人。

他擰乾了冒著煙的溼毛巾，將毛巾交給了天痕，『你坐一下，我去找個東西來給你吃，應該餓壞了吧，昏睡了一整天呢。』貓獸人笑笑地走出房門，留下一臉不知所措的天痕，呆呆地拿著發燙的毛巾，思索著自己到底為了甚麼才離家，現在的自己身無分文，更不知身在何處。

不一會兒，方才離開的貓獸人端著一盤熱食再次出現在天痕眼前，不知多久，天痕沒被這樣關照過，默默地天痕留下了淚滴，這淚一落下，著實的嚇著了一旁的貓獸人『別哭了，別哭了，俺可沒對你做甚麼阿。』

『對了這裡是？你又是？』天痕見被自己嚇到的貓獸人趕緊讓自己振作起來，轉個話題把自己心裡的所有疑問都拋出來。

『俺叫盧安，在這樹林裡筏木，前方有個村子叫蘭德爾，俺偶而會回村上。』盧安將還溫熱的食物放到了天痕身邊，『快吃吧，俺看你好像也餓很久了，俺先去梳理一下自己。』盧安邊說邊將身上破爛的衣物脫下，丟到一旁裝著髒衣物的籃子裡，『趁熱吃吧。』離開前盧安提醒著天痕。

看著盧安離開了房間天痕再也忍不住地淚繃了，從來沒有人關心過他，沒有人對他那麼好過，伴著眼淚吞下溫熱的食物，天痕依舊不能自我。

『你可曾知道，在森林的另一端，有著一個樂園，穿過森林，也許你就能找到。』突然天痕不知為何地回想起這段話，努力試著鎮靜地天痕似乎想起了盧安剛剛說的，森林前方有個叫蘭德爾的村子，難道，那邊是傳說的樂園？天痕推測著可能性，心情漸漸開朗了起來。

不知不覺伴著淚水原本難嚥的食物，隨著心情的開朗胃口也開了，很快地天痕吃完了眼前的食物，但是盧安怎麼去那麼久都沒有回來？天痕不知是關心還是擔心的下了床直奔房門，此時盧安全身溼答答打開了房門，看到眼前已經能下床走動的天痕自然是開心不過了。

『恢復的這麼快？明天俺要回村子裡，就帶上你一起去吧，你的東西俺都幫你收好在床旁邊，俺可沒有動過。』只穿著簡便遮羞褲子的盧安，拿著一條破布正試著擦乾身子，但是這破布似乎不吸水，怎麼擦，身上依舊是濕的。

『當然好啊！』天痕見到盧安回來，很是開心，聽見明天要帶自己進村更是興奮，『但是在那之前，有一件事必須先做。』盧安話還未落，便將手上的破布扔到一旁，解開了褲頭上的束縛，任由褲子落下，全身無遮蔽的盧安直盯著天痕。

但是天痕卻不知怎麼的像是斷了思緒一般，傻楞楞的站在原地，盧安一個伸手大力地將天痕推回了床上，突來的舉動令天痕措手不及，就這樣眼前的視線全被盧安給佔據，只見盧安整個身子壓了上來，天痕卻完全無力反抗，此時的天痕想叫也叫不出聲，即便他知道就算叫了也不會有第三個人出現，就這樣，在無力反抗下盧安已然……。】

「不要啊！」天龍從驚醒中尖叫的坐了起來，看看四周確定自己是在自己的房間內，這才放下了心，臉上冒著驚恐的冷汗，參和著黏糊糊的液體，一切似乎正常，不對！這黏糊糊的液體一點都不正常！

天龍這才意識到自己房內多了一個人，是他的同學 — 小白熊，天龍一臉驚恐地看著小白熊，那眼神似乎正哭訴著【不是吧？小白你居然是這種人。】而站在門口的小白熊似乎感受到天龍那異樣的眼光，隨即用手比了比天龍的床邊，順著小白熊手指的地方看去，這才發現是有醬藍，他摔在了地上正摸著自己的屁股低聲的哀號著。

「是他，他看見你在做惡夢就說要去叫醒你，然後他就爬到你臉上，接著你就醒過來了。」小白熊一臉無辜解釋著事情經過，「你這鼻涕爬到我臉上做甚麼阿，還有你們怎麼進來的？」天龍伸手抓起摔在地上的有醬藍，往牆上扔，也幸好有醬藍是史萊姆種，只聽見「噗啾。」一聲，有醬藍像是水球般的散在牆面上，隨即又凝聚成一頭小熊的樣子落在地上。

「是伯母讓我們進來的，而且你房間沒鎖門，我們敲了好久沒回應，想說開門看看是怎麼回事，接著就是你知道的，有醬藍爬到你臉上把你嚇醒後就被丟到牆壁上了。」看著這滑稽的一切經過，小白熊站在天龍房門口笑了，「臭天天，誰叫你忘了今天要去御獸屋吃飯，到現在還在睡，剛剛小夏他們已經打電話過來問了拉。」有醬藍摸著自己的屁股抱怨著睡過頭遲到的天龍，的確，今天要去聚餐的，自己都忘了。

「你們等我一下。」天龍看了一下時間，發現這時應該是在咖啡館等人的人居然變成別人在等他，天龍慌張地將小白熊與有醬藍趕出房間，被趕出去的兩人也只能到客廳等著天龍，天龍關上房門，簡單的梳洗了一番，換上了合宜的衣服，到客廳與兩人會合後便出門了，一路上小白熊與有醬藍兩人繼續調侃著遲到的天龍。

+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+

終於~更新新翻了~

上次為了改編歌詞真的累死小弟了...(角落戳螞蟻)

而且臨時改出來的歌詞還是不甚滿意，但是小弟沒有要繼續將歌詞改完整的意願...(被打)

小弟想專精打小說還有生活上的工作，至於改歌詞當作興趣吧~(太不專業了！)

另外這一篇以夢的方式帶出了原本天龍那一篇文章的接續...

希望大家會喜歡~

不過有些地方當然【不能打得太清楚】，如果有需要的碰友們~

請自行腦補了吧...(被圍毆)

希望大家會喜歡新的篇章~

祝大家閱讀愉快~

----------


## 諾藍

文章BGM 請自行撥放



第七章 超殤

「叮咚。」超商的玻璃門打開了，「歡迎光臨。」在櫃台裡正背對著門口整理菸貨的薩拉回頭專業的喊了恭迎詞，但是在回頭時卻沒發現任何人。

『這門感應怪怪的。』薩拉皺了一下眉頭正打算繼續回頭繼續整理貨架，「叔叔，我要買這條巧克力。」一個幼小的聲音從櫃檯另一邊傳出，這讓薩拉著實的小驚嚇了。

低頭一看，一個嬌小的身影手上握著百鈔筆著櫃檯上的一條特價巧克力商品「叫哥哥。」薩拉眉頭再次皺了起來，自己有那麼老嗎？是薩拉心裡正想著的問題，將巧克力拿起來刷條碼結帳，抽走小朋友手中的百鈔打開了收銀機找了零錢。

「謝謝叔叔。」「叫哥哥。」開心地接過了找零以及巧克力後小朋友很是開心地向薩拉道謝著，但是薩拉似乎比較在意被叫老的問題，於是再次地向小朋友強調自己沒有很老。

不過眼前的小朋友似乎沒有在聽，開心的拿著自己的巧克力離開了超商，薩拉看了下街道上人來人往的行人，忽然一個身影令他很是在意，一位頂著蜷曲羊角的羊獸人，身上穿著與自己毛色強烈對比的黑，活像是自體移動式黑白負片，也許是身上那打扮的不協調感吧，薩拉轉身繼續整理著貨架。

心想著這次動漫展擺攤賺了不少零用金，等等下班一定去吃頓好料的，是要去吃逃闆屋？三品？還是……「薩拉，你再發甚麼夢啊？貨都擺錯了。」一個聲音從身後傳了出來，這才將薩拉給拉回了現實，原來是店長，她正嚼著不知道哪來的口香糖，也幸好這只不過是間小超商，如果是連鎖大超商的話嚼口香糖這動作根本不可能出現。

「我知道你昨天擺攤今天又站大夜很辛苦，但是你連紅色藍色都擺錯這已經不是累不累了，怎麼了？甚麼事啊？」嚼著口香糖的花貓店長正以輕巧的腳步接近薩拉，並以有點口齒不清的聲音指正著，薩拉低頭一看，自己居然把藍色和紅色菸盒擺錯位置。

「沒有拉，在想等等去哪邊吃好料的，店長一起？」趕忙將擺錯的貨物換回來之際薩拉不忘客套的問了店長。

「少臭蓋了，明知道我是來接你班的，你自己去吧。」將原本披散的頭髮盤上腦後，拿起原本擺在一旁還未歸完的貨物一一擺上架，「這邊我來用，你把那邊那箱用完快下班吧。」看著打卡鐘上顯示的時間7：59分，花貓店長要薩拉快去將旁邊最後一箱貨物歸完好早點下班。

「好。」打了個呵欠，薩拉來到最後一箱貨旁邊，這一箱是書刊雜誌，很快的薩拉整理完了，而在櫃檯的店長也正無聊的滑著自己的手機等待客人上門。

「先走拉，掰。」「掰，慢走。」薩拉打完卡離開前向店長道別，但是店長似乎正專注地滑著手機，連頭都沒抬起來瞧一眼的跟薩拉說再見。

才剛走出涼爽的空間薩拉隨即被炙熱的太陽照耀著全身，人來人往的街上充滿了假日的氣息，擁擠的人潮將薩拉帶著走，「一個人看著浪漫半夜場，劇情會不會太誇張……。」帶點慵懶的歌聲輕巧的從薩拉包包裡傳出，是手機，不知道是誰打的，薩拉取出手機接通了電話。

「機哩瓜拉劈哩啪啦……。」電話另一頭傳來吵雜的聲音，「啊？」薩拉疑惑的發出了一個單音節，看了看電話，原來是連載編輯打來的。

「喂？薩拉嗎？你新篇的稿子哩？別拖拖拉拉的，快傳給我，我還要幫一堆人校閱，沒時間緊盯著你們，最慢下禮拜天前傳給我。」「……。」電話另一頭傳來責任編輯的催稿聲使得薩拉無言以對，「不然下一期裡就沒有你的篇章了哦！」責任編輯帶點威嚇的說完了最後一句，「我新篇已經打好了拉，等一下我就傳過去。」「好。」責任編輯說完後隨即掛掉了電話，只留下薩拉無言又滿臉錯愕三條線地站在街道上。

說是在街道上，但其實薩拉接電話被責任編輯催稿時也不知拐了幾個彎，來到一個人煙較稀少的小巷弄，看了看四周，沒幾家店面幾乎都是住家，薩拉心想時間還多就隨意晃晃吧。

毫無目的的沿著巷弄走下去，薩拉忽然被一間不起眼的咖啡廳吸引住目光，並不是咖啡廳那獨特的品味或是格調，而是坐在裡邊的客人引起薩拉的注意，是那位稍早看到的白羊獸人，他正坐在靠窗座位輕啜著他的飲品。

看了看不起眼的咖啡廳竟然能吸引那看似充滿格調的羊獸人上門，於是薩拉決定也到裡邊坐一下，體會一下那地方到底有甚麼吸引人之處。

走到了咖啡廳店門口，隨即一位綁著長長馬尾穿著俗稱執事裝的藍色狼獸人開門走出來招呼，「少爺，歡迎回來，茶點以幫您準備好了。」標準的九十度恭迎，頓時讓薩拉以為自己真的是哪個有錢人的孩子。

店裡擺設著實樸實，這是薩拉走進店裡的第一印象，但是樸實的讓自己有種回到家的放鬆感，「少爺，這些是今天的茶點，請您過目，小的先去忙，我是雪月，有需要隨時叫我。」找到了位置坐下後另一位穿著女僕裝的服務生遞上了菜單。

將隨身的背包放在自己旁邊，薩拉選的位置正好是跟白羊獸人正對面的位置，說高不高的沙發半掩著羊獸人的面孔，他的面前一台筆記型電腦，而他正專注於上面並沒有察覺到薩拉正在看他，「這邊拉，這裡的烤布丁很好吃哦！」「少爺們，歡迎回來。」店門被推開，進來了一夥人，其中一個人的肩膀上…似乎是某種小生物？

薩拉側耳聽到他們推薦的烤布丁，心想第一次也不知道點些甚麼好，於是在菜單上找到了【烤歐雷布丁】畫下了選擇，另外點了一份拼盤餐點以及一杯飲料。

「雪…雪月，我點好了。」薩拉彆扭的叫著服務生的名字，雪月馬上來到跟旁「那少爺先忙，雪月先去幫您準備午茶，需要充電的話座位旁邊有插座，這裡有提供Wi-Fi。」說完後微笑地拿著薩拉的點餐單離開了。

拿出了背包裡的筆記型電腦接上店家提供的插座，連上了無線網路，打開檔案夾點開了草稿文件，另外開了一個網頁查詢了一下這家店的，薩拉在搜尋列上打上了【御獸屋】，點開了網頁，是店家介紹，店家網頁下方提供留言，看來還滿頗受好評的，薩拉登進了自己的臉書打卡，開啟了語音聊天系統，等待餐點送來的這段時間，薩拉仔細的瀏覽了一下這家店的網頁。

不久，服務生端上了方才點的餐點，薩拉開啟了草稿文件再次的閱覽確認。

【背著昏死血量見底的魯尼，安瑟雅困惑著回到了鎮上，剛才自己是怎麼了？那種感覺是甚麼？

『歡迎光臨，請問要復活寵物？回復血量體力值？還是聊天？』村莊內的醫療NPC閃出了固定的對話模式，安瑟雅幫魯尼選擇了回復血量體力值後支出了1500FP遊戲幣，但是看著那已經回滿的血條以及緩速奔跑中的體力值，安瑟雅將魯尼放到了NPC一旁的病床上。

『剛剛那是甚麼樣的感覺？好痛快，但卻又不像是自己』，安瑟雅在一旁靜靜地等魯尼恢復，思考著自從離開了BUG地圖後發生的奇怪事情。

但是儘管想的再多，安瑟雅總覺得心中缺了一塊甚麼東西，那種空洞的感覺，似乎……，『安瑟雅，你看。』安瑟雅的思考被打斷，是俏咪，一個法師角色的女性玩家，她很是興奮的雙手捧著某樣東西跑來。

『這是？』安瑟雅看著柯尼絲手上那破爛又髒兮兮的卷軸，充滿疑惑的問著。

『剛剛打怪掉的寶物阿。』看柯尼絲捧著裝備道具樂的開始轉圈，『為了打死那隻逃犯尤金害我喝了一堆藥水，肚子都快脹死了。』

『能借我看看嗎？』安瑟雅指著柯尼斯手上的畫軸，內心一股莫名的悸動，似曾相似，卻又想不起來。

腦袋，一片空白，這似乎不是自己的思想，但那又是誰呢？內心中迴盪著一個聲音，『威廉……救我。』，是誰？那聲音從腦海中迸出，頭好痛，想不起來。

『瑟雅，瑟雅，你再發甚麼呆阿？』柯尼絲晃著兩眼無神的安瑟雅，就只差沒給他一顆初階閃電球。

『阿？哦！沒事……，剛剛有人叫我。』安瑟雅從恍神中回神，『你媽又再叫你別玩遊戲快念書了齁？』柯尼絲做出了俏皮的表情動作，但是剛剛的確有人叫我，安瑟雅卻不知那是誰。

『不是，沒有，在想事情。』安瑟雅含糊的帶過，只見柯尼絲擺出生氣的樣子『騙人，你今天心不在焉的，你是不是又熬夜玩整晚沒睡了？』

『阿！被發現了……。』安瑟雅吐了吐舌頭，那聲音可能是自己多慮吧？一整夜沒睡了，應該是錯覺，『你去休息吧，我幫你看魯尼，他說剛剛你在旁邊又不幫他，他要趁角色復活的時間去吃點東西，但是他也吃太久了吧？而且奇怪的是他的角色都沒動靜。』柯尼絲用著法帳尾端戳著病床上的魯尼。

『也許又斷線了吧？但是角色沒登出也真奇怪。』安瑟雅伸著懶腰打了個呵欠，『那柯尼絲你就幫我看看吧，我先去休息了。』說完安瑟雅登出了遊戲，剩下柯尼絲把玩著魔杖正在研究剛才打到的飾品，以及角色遲遲未復活的魯尼……。
】

薩拉停下校稿，喝了口清涼的檸檬沙瓦，試嘗了一口烤布丁，滑嫩的口感在嘴裡散發著獨特的香氣，加上沙瓦散發出的淡淡檸檬香。

伸個懶腰，上著大夜班一整天沒睡，現在似乎有點睡意，吃完了最後一口鮭魚義大利麵，薩拉現在正所謂的吃飽喝足想睡覺了。

也不想繼續校稿了，薩拉傳了封草稿Mail給責任編輯，喝掉了桌上的最後一口檸檬沙瓦，收拾完自己的東西薩拉到櫃台結帳，結帳時薩拉一直很是在意在門口招呼客人的那位留藍色長辮子的服務生，正確來說，從進店門時就很在意了。

因為那位服務生給人的感覺……不像是在工作，而有一種他就是這職業的感覺，而且看上去有點面熟，但是現在正值人家上班時間，薩拉也就不好意思多問，而且自己也正累得想睡覺，沒心思去理會那麼多了。

「少爺慢走，出門請路上小心。」走出了店門那服務生在身後恭送著薩拉，再度打了個呵欠，不知何時晴朗的下午壟罩了烏雲的黑暗，似乎快下雨了，薩拉加快著腳步前往地鐵，要趕在下雨前回家。

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

這次呢~小弟就不廢話了...

各位看官慢慢欣賞...

歡迎一起討論...

----------

